# Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod



## Dr.J (29. März 2008)

Hallo liebe User,

Nach langen zähen Verhandlungen, ist es Annett und mir, dank unserer Überredungskunst und Hartnäckigkeit, gelungen, Werner (Nymphaion) als Moderator für die Pflanzen-Ecke zu gewinnen.

Unterstützung wird er vorerst von uns allen bekommen, bis alles rundläuft.

Später, so hoffen wir, wird neben Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte), auch Stefan (StefanB) als grüner Experte, ihm zur Seite stehen. 

Wir denken, er ist wirklich ne Verstärkung für unser Mod-Team.

Also begrüßt ihn in unserer Runde.

Werner :willkommen im Mod-Team bei den "*Grünen*"


----------



## Olli.P (29. März 2008)

*Glückwunsch Werner (Nymphaion)*

Hallo,

Da man ja in der Ankündigung als normaler User nicht gratulieren kann..... 

Wünsche ich an diese Stelle dem Werner (*Nymphaion*) alles gute, 

viel Spaß und jederzeit die Passende Antwort zur Frage in seiner Neuen Tätigkeit


----------



## Dr.J (29. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*

Hab mal das Thema hierherverschoben und Olafs Beitrag hintendrangehangen.

Jetzt könnt ihr ja fleissig :willkommen heissen.


----------



## Olli.P (29. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*

Na also,

geht doch........


----------



## Uli (29. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*

hallo werner,
ja dann wünsch ich dir alles gute als neuer pflanzenmob für dich sollte so eim smiley mit grünen daumen angeschafft werden 
gruß uli


----------



## 1686christine (29. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*

  :Willkommen2 :willkommen 

Finde ich toll, dass Werner das Team und natürlich uns hier 
mit Rat und Tat beiseite stehen möchte.

Ich danke hier sowieso allenModeratoren für Ihre tolle Arbeit in diesem Forum, 
es ist ein Klasse Forum, ich fühle mich hier wirklich wohl und es vergeht nicht ein Tag, wo ich nicht hier reinschaue.

Ich habe hier schon jede Menge dazugelernt. 

Liebe Grüße Christine

  (Die sind für Euch)


----------



## katja (29. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*

na da schließ ich mich doch gern an!  

:Willkommen2  *als mod!*


da dein wissen mindestens von so guter qualität wie deine pflanzen ist, wirst du hier mit sicherheit jede menge löcher in den bauch gefragt bekommen!!


----------



## Inken (29. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*

Werner ist Pflanzen-Mod?   







   Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Na, dann können wir dich ja nun ohne schlechtes Gewissen löchern!


----------



## Joachim (29. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*

Na denn - Willkommen im Grün-Club!  

@Uli
Das mit dem Smilie mit nem grünen Daumen ist ein Versuch wert ...


----------



## Digicat (29. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*

Gratulation Werner


----------



## toschbaer (29. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*

Super Werner   


Auf das Mod-Team ein Prost Smiley ich habe gerade keins

Einmal grün, immer ein Grüner!!!   

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## inge50 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*

Hallo Werner,

    herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Mod!

Einen besseren für die Pflanzen, hätte man kaum finden können  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## simon (29. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*

hallo werner
auch von mir ein herzlicher glückwunsch zu deiner berufung als mod.
du bist ja die traumbesetzung.
        
gruss simon


----------



## Birkauer (29. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*

Hallo Werner!

Du bist mit Sicherheit eine große Verstärkung für das Mod-Team hier!
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute.


----------



## Wuzzel (29. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*

2 

...dann reich ich mal den fehlenden Prost Smiley nach. 

Besten Glückwunsch ! 

Wolf


----------



## rut49 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*

Hallo, Werner,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zur "Beförderung" und toi,toi,toi! Du hast schon immer nützliche Tipps gegeben und bist der "richtige Mann" für dieses Thema.

sonnige Grüße aus dem Lipperland  Regina


----------



## Marlowe (30. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*

Moin Werner und ...Glückwunsch!


Du bist der Richtige!

Werner hat Ahnung, teilt sein Wissen verständlich mit und macht auch keine Flecken aufm Sofa, 

Werner ist ein Guter!


----------



## axel (30. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*

Hallo Werner !

Das find ich ja Klasse das Du Dir die Zeit nimmst und unser Pflanzenabteilung moderierst 
Du bist ja ein richtiger Pflanzenexperte  .
Gleich schon mal ein Dankeschön  das Du der neue Pflanzenmoderator bist !

Gruß  

axel


----------



## Nymphaion (30. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*

Hallo,

vielen, vielen Dank für alle die Glückwünsche! Ich hoffe, ich werde euch nicht enttäuschen.


----------



## Kolja (31. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*

Hallo Werner,

auch von mir 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

und Du und "enttäuschen" das geht glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Christine (31. März 2008)

*AW: Werner (Nymphaion) wird Pflanzen-Mod*



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, ich werde euch nicht enttäuschen.



Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch. Und wenn Du einfach so bleibst, wie Du bist, brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen zu machen, da kann gar nichts schief gehen.
Nett, freundlich, kompetent.


----------

